# Sub for plowing



## chad szakacs (Sep 28, 2003)

Gentlemen,

I am looking for plow / salt work for my company in the Metro Detroit, Mi. area. If you know of anyone looking to sub out work please let me know.

Thanks in advance,

Chad Szakacs

Email: [email protected]
Cell: (313) 218-9263


----------

